
Ask HN: Is philosophy and coding highly related? - bymafmaf
I started to like philosophy in high school and afterwards kept reading books, same time coding. Now I realize that these two are highly related because the main thing in both areas is thinking in high abstraction levels.<p>You connect and build relations between nonphysical blocks, notions and in the end they produce meaningful results surprisingly. Where philosophy helps you find and label things in your life with meaning and doing so you build a thinking structure, code helps you connect functions, which I call thought, objects and then build a structure, more like a thinking path. Just like your brain, it sees input and produces outputs according to its structure. What do you think?
======
steplee
No doubt, and the connection is building abstractions and pushing/popping
between layers of thought

